

Coding for Journalists 101: Go from knowing nothing to scraping Web pages - Mz
http://danwin.com/2010/04/coding-for-journalists-go-from-a-know-nothing-to-web-scraper-in-an-hour-hopefully/

======
Jake232
Nice practical introduction to none-programmers, but taught in a way that they
can apply the skills to do other things instantly. Good job!

